# Barack Obama was possessed by Samuel L. Jackson!



## Makalakumu (Jan 18, 2012)

http://www.theonion.com/articles/obama-openly-asks-nation-why-on-earth-he-would-wan,26933/



> PITTSBURGHCiting three years of exhausting partisan politics,  constant gridlock in Congress, and an overall feeling that the entire  nation has "completely lost it," President Barack Obama openly asked a   campaign-rally crowd Tuesday why he'd want to serve another term as  president of "this godforsaken country."
> 
> 
> "My fellow Americans, I come to you today to ask, why?" Obama said to  1,200 people gathered inside a gymnasium at Taylor Allderdice High  School. "Why can't our congressional leaders work together to create  jobs? Why can't Wall Street ever be held accountable? And most  important, why on God's green earth would I voluntarily subject myself  to this nonsense for another four years?"
> ...



Mutha****a, my new campaign slogan is **** Hope 2012.  LOL!!!!!


----------

